# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Black Mountain Bikepark im Bergischen Land (NRW)

## Freeride Downhill

Kennt jemand den Bikepark Black Mountain in Lindlar bei Bergisch Gladbach und weiß ob der nun endlich fertig gebaut ist?
Ich habe mich jetzt die ganze zeit durch google gesucht und habe nur alte meldungen von 2008, 2009 gefunden, wo steht dass der bikepark gebaut werden soll. Kennt jemand den Park und weiß etwas oder wohnt jemand da und kann deshalb etwas sagen ?

----------

